# mining. the correct way?



## newminer78 (Dec 1, 2021)

hi i'm newbie. 
so all the information in google that I found left more questions for me than answers ..
so with what I have a question, how to do it right from beginning to end? the right way.
①I have installed BitcoinCore wallet on PC.
②found exchanges where you can mining and exchange crypto for cash.
but the problem: I not found a way to mining directly to MY PC wallet.
and also there is too big a value for trasfers (0.001BTC).
I have low power and I want to minin directly to MY pc-wallet. BitcoinCore 

so please teach me;
1. how and where can I mining directly (nvidia) to MY BitcoinCore wallet? 
2. which exchange site is the best for withdrawing bitcoin to yen.

thank you


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi there!

Welcome to TPU!   

It's probably easier at this point to suggest somewhere like NiceHash if you are a complete beginner or if you prefer, go into a Pool and use maybe something like Ethermine or whatever you would like to pick, then it's a case of setting up a wallet, pointing the miner to the wallet and away you go


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 2, 2021)

phill said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Welcome to TPU!
> 
> It's probably easier at this point to suggest somewhere like NiceHash if you are a complete beginner or if you prefer, go into a Pool and use maybe something like Ethermine or whatever you would like to pick, then it's a case of setting up a wallet, pointing the miner to the wallet and away you go


It's been actually not bad regardless of experience , but now it Is a wallet provider and exchange, convenience, though I would hold larger amounts elsewhere If I ever own any , like coinbase.


----------



## newminer78 (Dec 2, 2021)

phill said:


> It's probably easier at this point to suggest somewhere like NiceHash if you are a complete beginner or if you prefer, go into a Pool and use maybe something like Ethermine or whatever you would like to pick, then it's a case of setting up a wallet, pointing the miner to the wallet and away you go


hi! 
the problem is that NiseHash does not accept my wallet. the program writes that the wallet is not supported.
  (I also tried to create a wallet in Electrum, but get the same result)
And also withdrawal from the NiceHash site to MY wallet is completely inaccessible. They stopped supporting.
Other programs that are recommended in Ytube, which have a CMD files, inserting my wallet address into CMD also does not work ...
that's why I created this thread. i need a right way. please


----------

